# I'm Walking To Rome To Raise Money For Charity!



## mattydalton (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone

My name is Matt and I am a 27 year old lad from Chester in the UK. I have recently decided to sell my house, quit my job and walk to Rome with my Rottweiler, Roman, to raise money for charity. The charities I will be raising money for are:

Rottweiler Welfare Association
Help For Heroes
Medecins Sans Frontieres
Croce Rossa Italiana (Abruzzo appeal for L'Aquila)

I hope to relocate permanently to Rome once I get there. If you would like to track my progress I have set up a blog that contains more information. I cannot post the link until I have made 4 posts here so I will be back shortly to update this post!!

I plan to incorporate payment widgets onto my blog in the future to allow people to make donations directly to the charities from my blog.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## pepsisue (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you looing for somewhere to stay on your route, i could put you up overnight (free).

LOL 
Pepsisue


----------



## mattydalton (May 12, 2009)

pepsisue said:


> Are you looing for somewhere to stay on your route, i could put you up overnight (free).
> 
> LOL
> Pepsisue


Wow! That would be extremely kind! At the moment my plans are to sleep in a pop up tent with my dog each night - I have not been banking on people helping me out like this (a lot of people are not keen on Rottweilers) but would be more than happy and very grateful for such offers! Where exactly are you?


----------



## mattydalton (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link to my blog:

Roamin to Rome with Roman

I hope this doesn't break any rules - I am not advertising for personal profit but rather to raise awareness in a charity event that will directly affect Italian residents.


----------



## pepsisue (Apr 28, 2008)

*Charity*



mattydalton said:


> Wow! That would be extremely kind! At the moment my plans are to sleep in a pop up tent with my dog each night - I have not been banking on people helping me out like this (a lot of people are not keen on Rottweilers) but would be more than happy and very grateful for such offers!
> Where exactly are you?



Hi Matty
Our offer of free overnight board for you and your best friend still stands.
Call it our pledge towards your charities. We are southwest in the Midi-pyrenees
near Moissac, dept 82.



:lol:

Pepsisue


----------



## mattydalton (May 12, 2009)

pepsisue said:


> Hi Matty
> Our offer of free overnight board for you and your best friend still stands.
> Call it our pledge towards your charities. We are southwest in the Midi-pyrenees
> near Moissac, dept 82.
> ...


I just looked you up on Google maps - unfortunately, I will not be passing through Moissac! The closest I will get on my route is Nimes. My route, just for people's interests will be:

Chester to Dover
Calais to Dijon (passing halfway between Paris and Reims)
Dijon to Lyon
Lyon to Nimes and Marseille
Marseille to Monaco
Monaco to Genova
Genova to Pisa
Pisa to Rome

Thanks for the offer all the same, it was very kind of you.

Matt


----------



## barrov (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Matt,

I wish you the best of luck mate, I'm sure you will have a fantastic journey.

As someone who has 'marched' 100 miles in 4 days, I hope you have some VERY comfortable footwear... You will not beleive how painful it can be simply walking!

I am sure that your journey will be something that you look back on with very fond memories for the rest of your life (sore feet memories tend to disappear much sooner than fantastic experience memories).

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## pepsisue (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Matt

My sister and I walked from St Ettienne to nearly Estang on the compostelle route, our destination Conque, we had to cut it short. I started off in walking boots but it was so painful I did the half end of the journey in sandals, the cushioned Scholl type, it was bliss. Beware of the shops shutting on Monday's and lunch for 12 - 2 sometimes near 3 pm. 

Bon courage
Sue


----------



## mattydalton (May 12, 2009)

I have been seeking advice on comfortable footwear and the message I have been getting so far is that you get what you pay for so I will be making sure to by the top make (once I find out what that is!!).

Most of my training so far has actually been done in Reebok Classics and so far so good. I have had some nasty blisters to start with but have walked through it and my feet have hardened enough now that I no longer get blisters on 10 mile walks. I am hoping to get all the suffering out of the way prior to setting off so that the journey is that little bit more enjoyable!


----------



## barrov (Jun 8, 2008)

mattydalton said:


> I have been seeking advice on comfortable footwear and the message I have been getting so far is that you get what you pay for so I will be making sure to by the top make (once I find out what that is!!).
> 
> Most of my training so far has actually been done in Reebok Classics and so far so good. I have had some nasty blisters to start with but have walked through it and my feet have hardened enough now that I no longer get blisters on 10 mile walks. I am hoping to get all the suffering out of the way prior to setting off so that the journey is that little bit more enjoyable!


Hi Matt,

I wouldn't really agree with the get what you pay for advice. Whatever you do don't fork out for a pair of all singing all dancing moonboots just a few days before you start, otherwise you'll be getting out the scalpal and surgical spirit before Dover!

If you are happy with your Reeboks, stick to them. Maybe buy a second pair and break them in too before you set off.


----------



## pepsisue (Apr 28, 2008)

barrov said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I wouldn't really agree with the get what you pay for advice. Whatever you do don't fork out for a pair of all singing all dancing moonboots just a few days before you start, otherwise you'll be getting out the scalpal and surgical spirit before Dover!
> 
> If you are happy with your Reeboks, stick to them. Maybe buy a second pair and break them in too before you set off.



Hi Matt

I agree with Barov. My sister 's boots weren't cheap and she moulded them to her feet before making the compostelle walk, still it was agony. My boots middle range, also agony. Changed to my Jesus sandals, heaven. Buy some "New Skin" from the chemists or heel protectors, comes in clear gel.

Bon courage:confused2:
Pepsisue


----------



## mattydalton (May 12, 2009)

Some interesting advice there - I had never thought to just do it in normal trainers! I guess if the weather is going to be fine then waterproofing is not such an issue so there is no real reason to spend so much money on boots...

I have always been comfortable walking in my trainers but then I have never had a driving license so have been used to walking distances for a long time. I guess I am lucky and my feet may not give me as many problems as others.

I will be walking 20 miles a day for a couple of weeks anyway to see how my feet react and, all going well, I might just stick to my Classics!


----------

